

The first all-electric American supercar - stevewilhelm
http://renovomotors.com/the-coupe/

======
DustinCalim
As a huge car enthusiast, I'll chime in here and say that I really like the
idea of this and the direction you're taking it in.

A couple things that concern me:

What was the reasoning behind the Daytona coupe over the Cobra roadster body?

Why use a real CSX chassis when you could drive costs down with a high-quality
reproduction chassis such as a Superformance?

Additional thoughts:

I image a "drop-in" electric solution that fits a standard 289 mounts/bay
would be very popular among the kit guys, and would open you up to the
millions of cars fitted with these engines(all mustangs until 1995, mercuries,
thunderbirds, alpines, etc)

I live in silicon valley, where can I see/drive one?

~~~
owyn
I know a little bit about this project so I can do my best to answer. I think
they prefer the Coupe style aesthetically but there's also more room to stash
batteries.

It is actually a chassis custom built to their specs by Superformance.

The car is a real product but it's also platform for technology development, I
think you'll be hearing a lot more from these guys in the future.

Well, they're showing the car in Pebble Beach today :) But if you drop me an
email (in profile) I can get you in touch with their marketing guy. Now that
they're out of stealth mode they will be doing more events.

------
cbeach
It doesn't include this stat on the website, but it's on the official Twitter
feed: range is 100 miles.

~~~
mikhailt
THANK YOU!

I couldn't figure out what it was on the main page. Seems very silly to omit
it.

------
tdicola
Nice looking car, although I'm not sure I would consider it a 'supercar' like
the Bugatti Veyron, Lamborhini Aventador, etc. This looks like a nice
electrified Shelby coupe kit car.

~~~
mikhailt
Supercar is often used to describe the technological advances in the car but
it does have various different definitions depending on who you ask.

In this case, it's a super car in the sense of the fast and all electric dual-
engine pushing the car from 0 to 60 in 3.4 seconds.

~~~
hamburglar
3.4 sec is quite respectable, but nothing boasting about a top speed of "over
120mph" can possibly qualify as a supercar.

~~~
owyn
I'd consider that number a vague handwavy number because they haven't had time
to do thorough high speed performance testing yet. I know those guys, and they
are very thorough and professional...

------
owyn
By the way, if there are any software developers around the south bay who are
interested in working on this project, get in touch with me (email in
profile).

